# Is Garnier Nutrisse hair color any good?



## Gwendela (Jul 13, 2006)

I've decided to rid myself of the grey and I like the black licorice color in this line. I can't afford the price of having it professionally done on a regular basis so I will need to do it myself. If you have any other brand that you recommend please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure about Garnier Nutrisse, but I know that Clairol has Nice N Easy Gray Solutions. You could try that.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 13, 2006)

I use this and like it a lot! I try to stock up when it goes on sale. Hair coloring makes your hair dry, so be sure to do some deep conditioning regularly. I've been coloring my own hair since I was 14. Put some vaseline around your hair line skin and ear area to avoid staining your skin. You'll love your deep vibrant look.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* I use this and like it a lot! I try to stock up when it goes on sale. Hair coloring makes your hair dry, so be sure to do some deep conditioning regularly. I've been coloring my own hair since I was 14. Put some vaseline around your hair line skin and ear area to avoid staining your skin. You'll love your deep vibrant look. Thank you! I used to dye my hair a lot because perms and the sun would strip my color. I can't wait to get a box and dye my locks!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 13, 2006)

They are ABSOLUTLY FABULAS. thats all i use i love how my hair feels afterwards, and it seems great. i swear by it garnier product are all wonderful ive found.


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jul 13, 2006)

I used Garnier Nutrisse in #50 Truffle (medium natural brown). It was so pretty when I first did it. After a few washes it seemed to fade quite a bit. But..it's still a pretty color but I decided I want something a lil darker. I heard that garnier 100% color line was excellent to prevent so much fading. I might try that next. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 13, 2006)

I believe the 100% black is actually a 'blue black'... so if you want a natural black, I'd stick with the regular Garnier Nutriesse. My mom used to use that color and it seemed to last awhile on her, and covered greys without a problem. She would still probably be using it (I think she still does every so often) but I got her another Italian salon dye @ a trade show that she's been using... but I think you'll like it


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 13, 2006)

my mom uses this (i don't color my hair) and loves it! like sewamazing, she stocks up when they're on sale, which is pretty often.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

LOVE GARNIER!!! Smells awesome! Colors are great (I used to use Sangria)... I personally love their products! The color lasts a really long time too! It's the only hair color I use, although I'd had to quit using it since I can't find a semi-permanent level in Garnier.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 15, 2006)

I love Garnier Nutrisse Haircolor!! I've used EBONY which was almost black and came out great! Now I have TRUFFLE in my hair as well and the color always comes out very rich. My hair remains soft and looks great. I recommend this haircolor you'll love it!


----------

